# Customers asking how are you doing with uber



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

when customer ask how do you like uber and it pays well right. and they are taking a $5 ride , $3.20 net to us.
i find out it dont pay to say the pay got so bad. as none of them beleive this as drivers brag they are doing great.
so answer job is great pay is great. 
these people really dont beleive pay is so bad. better to lie imho


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Nope, I tell them I love driving people around and meeting new people such as yourself but don't like working for Uber. Let them ask me why and I tell them, it hasn't hurt my ratings yet and it gets me a rare tip or two.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I tell them the truth: Uber Taxi is good, but that there is no money in UberX.


----------



## Aimless (Jan 22, 2016)

IMO if you just say the pay is great, the job is great and put on a plastic smile you're doing yourself and your riders a disservice. People appreciate the truth.

At the same time if you go off on some rant or Uber hate fest it makes you look bad and can often make the pax uncomfortable.

Disgusted Driver has the right approach I think. I always tell the truth about how much Uber really takes when/if they ask about it. But I never say anything with an angry tone and I typically start out positive by telling them I'm a big believer in the ride share concept, most days I enjoy meeting new people and it can be a very pleasant experience. 

If you establish yourself as friendly and reasonable and answer honestly most people can come to their own conclusion that what Uber is doing is unfair and dishonest with both drivers and riders.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

I used to lie but started telling my riders uber isn't a good company to drivers and said their is other choices like Lyft which treat us better. I got a few text from uber warning me to not promote Lyft but whatever


----------



## Slon (Dec 25, 2015)

I always tell the truth - that this is passable supplemental income and nothing more.

I don't have a problem showing them my earnings statement.

Passengers only see the part of the equation where you make the money - so of course they think you make good money. They see you pick them up and drop them off 15 minutes later and they pay Uber $30 and think that you make $120/h. They don't see you driving 10 minutes to pick them up and then driving back for another 15 minutes and waiting for 20 minutes for another fare - all to have earned ~20/h before calculating wear&tear and fuel costs.


----------



## Jvc21 (Jul 27, 2015)

Will drive for food.


----------



## sicky (Dec 18, 2015)

bobby747 said:


> when customer ask how do you like uber and it pays well right. and they are taking a $5 ride , $3.20 net to us.
> i find out it dont pay to say the pay got so bad. as none of them beleive this as drivers brag they are doing great.
> so answer job is great pay is great.
> these people really dont beleive pay is so bad. better to lie imho


Tell the truth-if riders believe pay is great, they 1) won't tip and 2) won't believe it when another driver does tell them the truth.

We need change and telling riders what Uber wants you to will not result in anything positive.

Also, we in Denver get $2.40 for that $5 ride. Pretty pitiful.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Tell the riders that we used to make great money until Uber cut the rates. That caused many drivers to make below the minimum wage. We lost a lot of good drivers because they could no longer make money. Now we are left with a bunch of new drivers that aren't able to provide the great service we used to provide.

On my last day driving for Uber, I told the riders that asked this question that this was my last day and that I had accepted a new position with a local transportation company. If they dug further I pulled out my last weeks earnings statement and showed it to them.

My last ride paid me $4.56. It's not hard to leave Uber when your last trip is $4.56.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

bobby747 said:


> when customer ask how do you like uber and it pays well right. and they are taking a $5 ride , $3.20 net to us.
> i find out it dont pay to say the pay got so bad. as none of them beleive this as drivers brag they are doing great.
> so answer job is great pay is great.
> these people really dont beleive pay is so bad. better to lie imho


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

I LOVE when a rider asks me.... 

I tell them that I enjoy it for the most part, most of my riders are great and that I've met some really cool interesting people. I tell them that I'm not going get rich and that if my tips cove my gas for the day I consider it profitable. If pressed on the pay I tell the the truth(ish) that I get about 60-70 % of what they are charged and I have to cover my own insurance out of my share. (Okay... so the insurance part I guess could be misleading but...) 

This has definitely led to an increase in tips, and I've been covering my fuel expense. No knock on my ratings either. I make sure that it doesn't sound like I'm asking for a tip.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I tell him that okay. I have two other jobs. I do this when I can. I like the flexibility and to be able to work when I want ident spin off to my trips to Vegas roll up my sleeves to show my gold bracelet.

I told one guy in the back seat someone throwing up in my car. That kind of stop the conversation.


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

"Don't quit your day job"


----------



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

i told all my pax "uber screw driver they cut our fares we are like slave..we make $3 an hour we are worst than slave"

trying to let them know uber is a bad company


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

I say pretty good (lies). But then they ask about hours, I say depends on how soon I can my $100 daily goal (true). I say sometimes 4 hours, sometime 9-10 depending on surge. Or I say that I just need $15 more bucks and I can go home. I then say that could be as many as 5 more rides. They gasp. I say yea, $3 minimum fares.


----------



## Cdaley (Nov 30, 2015)

I keep hearing the drivers need to tell the riders the truth and don't tell them everything is great ! Well I tell them them truth im very happy with uber it's exactly what I signed up for i work about 8 to 10 hours a week and make 250 to 350 depending on surges ! I feel everyone that is unhappy and complain about uber should quit and find something they are happy doing !!


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Cdaley said:


> I keep hearing the drivers need to tell the riders the truth and don't tell them everything is great ! Well I tell them them truth im very happy with uber it's exactly what I signed up for i work about 8 to 10 hours a week and make 250 to 350 depending on surges ! I feel everyone that is unhappy and complain about uber should quit and find something they are happy doing !!


Post this weeks screenshot or it didn't happen.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Cdaley said:


> Bob you say that as if I care what you think or believe!! Ha ha you must be one of the stupid drivers that hate your job but continue to do it!!


That's not it at all. There are plenty of drivers that have posted screen shots of what they are really making driving for Uber (which is below minimum wage).

You claim to make $25-$35 an hour. You will be the first one to do that on a consistent basis in 2016 if you have the proof.

Perhaps you could share how you do it since no one else even comes close to your claimed earnings driving a UberX.


----------



## Cdaley (Nov 30, 2015)

Lots of people do it this form is just for Poole to complain on! Instead of complaining I have decided to use my time to figure out
My market ! So that what I suggest to you figure out your market and work smart no hard! It's up to everyone to figure that out for them selves and not depend on uber to do it for them! And if you are doing uber full time that's your first mistake ! Rides are needed during certain hours not all day wasted time does not make money!!


----------



## Aimless (Jan 22, 2016)

Cdaley said:


> Lots of people do it this form is just for Poole to complain on! Instead of complaining I have decided to use my time to figure out
> My market ! So that what I suggest to you figure out your market and work smart no hard! It's up to everyone to figure that out for them selves and not depend on uber to do it for them! And if you are doing uber full time that's your first mistake ! Rides are needed during certain hours not all day wasted time does not make money!!


Congrats to you! Would you please post a screenshot of your latest pay statement so we can see a driver earning $25-$35 an hour. It would be great to see a success story instead of all these complainers.


----------



## Cdaley (Nov 30, 2015)

I never ask a driver to post there bad earnings or prove that they are a current driver on here and I choose not to prove my earnings as well ! Would you like to post your last urging statement so we see how you do?


----------



## Aimless (Jan 22, 2016)

Cdaley said:


> I never ask a driver to post there bad earnings or prove that they are a current driver on here and I choose not to prove my earnings as well ! Would you like to post your last urging statement so we see how you do?


Sure. Here you go. I made $89 last week. Like you I only do it part time. That was for 12 hours. Your turn.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Aimless said:


> Congrats to you! Would you please post a screenshot of your latest pay statement so we can see a driver earning $25-$35 an hour. It would be great to see a success story instead of all these complainers.


Ain't gonna happen because like a unicorn, such a thing does not exist in the UberX world.


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

Aimless said:


> Sure. Here you go. I made $89 last week. Like you I only do it part time. That was for 12 hours. Your turn.


.


----------



## Cdaley (Nov 30, 2015)

Aimless said:


> Sure. Here you go. I made $89 last week. Like you I only do it part time. That was for 12 hours. Your turn.


Here you go!!


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

so you drove about 500 miles at a cost of about $.25 to .30 per mile. That leaves with about $150. Pretty good if you only worked 10 hours... but I'm calling BS. No way you drove that many miles in 10 hours.


----------



## Cdaley (Nov 30, 2015)

M


Cdaley said:


> Here you go!!


mine is for


UberBlackDriverLA said:


> so you drove about 500 miles at a cost of about $.25 to .30 per mile. That leaves with about $150. Pretty good if you only worked 10 hours... but I'm calling BS. No way you drove that many miles in 10 hours.


all positive stuff on here Is called BS


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> so you drove about 500 miles at a cost of about $.25 to .30 per mile. That leaves with about $150. Pretty good if you only worked 10 hours... but I'm calling BS. No way you drove that many miles in 10 hours.


500/10 = 50 miles every hour? including waiting for pings, pax, bathroom breaks etc... no freakin way!


----------



## Cdaley (Nov 30, 2015)

Ha ha you guys are funny you call bs when I don't post I post and you still call bs ! Nothing will make you guys happy that's why I don't like to prove !! You guys continue to be upset with the world im gonna count my part time uber money !!


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Well he drove 22 trips. We can start with that. He also hit some sort of guarantee. But there ain't no $25 or $35 an hour.


----------



## Kristr90 (Sep 19, 2015)

I always say I like driving for uber, it's a great way to meet people. I often wonder why people ask though? I guess they are just trying to make conversation. What do they expect you to say, it sucks?


----------



## Harleyfxdx1 (Oct 21, 2015)

I'm retired and live in a norther suburb of Atlanta. I drive P/T and I only drive the XL and Select platform with my Buick Enclave. I generally get one airport run per day plus several runs from burbs to city each week. I get a good quality pax and since the first of the year it seems more pax have tipped me at the end of the trip. So far this year I have have averaged YTD 63 trips, average fare $48.50, average earning per trip $35.30 average per trip mile $2.08 and average $32.00 per hour worked (ass in the seat time). I work from home and do not leave until I get a "ping" unless I have a pre-planned trip with a pax.
The pax always ask about Uber and how I like it. My answer is it's great for me, retired, part-time, no required schedule, and I enjoy the meeting and conversations with the pax. I usually explain that I'm OK, but I have no idea how the X platform drivers. Many have asked why does Uber keep dropping the rates? I explain that they try to flood the market with cheap cars so the pax will only have to wait 3 or 4 minutes. The pax have stated that they see a decline in the quality of the cars and drivers on the X platform. I usually say that's because the good ones have left the platform because of the low earning.
In my case, I didn't buy a car to run Uber calls. I bought my car used 18 months before I even considered Uber. It was just luck for me that I have a car that will run XL & Select platform. When I first started, Uber had me on X, XL and Select. After 5 weeks of being beat up with X requests, I asked to be removed from the X platform. I won't even use X for airport back-hauls. I'd rather run the dead-head miles than to work for $0.68 a mile and $0.10, plus there are plenty of those 
X guys handing around the ATL cell phone lot hoping for a request and then hope they don't get caught and have their car impounded for unauthorized pax pick-up.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Cdaley said:


> M
> 
> mine is for
> 
> all positive stuff on here Is called BS


Wrong, we call lies and exaggerations BS.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Cdaley said:


> Ha ha you guys are funny you call bs when I don't post I post and you still call bs ! Nothing will make you guys happy that's why I don't like to prove !! You guys continue to be upset with the world im gonna count my part time uber money !!


The truth makes me happy. You don't like to prove anything because you can't. You made an $150 working part time. That's good. You just didn't do it in 10 hours.


----------



## Cdaley (Nov 30, 2015)

And I call people that worry about everyone's else bussines a hole! I guess we all have words for people !! The funny part of it all is I enjoy what I do and would not do it if I didnt ! Now you and every other driver on her that is upset and moan and groan about uber but you also get out there and log in are not that smart! This is not full time job for me this is what we call extra vacation cash! I make enough money to support my family with out uber but with uber we can do 4 vacations a year instead of two !!


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Cdaley said:


> And I call people that worry about everyone's else bussines a hole! I guess we all have words for people !! The funny part of it all is I enjoy what I do and would not do it if I didnt ! Now you and every other driver on her that is upset and moan and groan about uber but you also get out there and log in are not that smart! This is not full time job for me this is what we call extra vacation cash! I make enough money to support my family with out uber but with uber we can do 4 vacations a year instead of two !!


More BS. Lets see. $150 x 48 weeks. ( allowing for 4 one week vacations) = 7200. Subract self employment and income taxes and you are looking at $5000 max. Once again, not bad for a little extra spending money, but what kind of family vacation do you go on for $1250?

For the record, I haven't driven for Uber in well over a year.


----------



## Cdaley (Nov 30, 2015)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> More BS. Lets see. $150 x 48 weeks. ( allowing for 4 one week vacations) = 7200. Subract self employment and income taxes and you are looking at $5000 max. Once again, not bad for a little extra spending money, but what kind of family vacation do you go on for $1250?
> 
> For the record, I haven't driven for Uber in well over a year.


Ok it's been awhile since I actually had to teach a grown up but im gonna take a shot at it! I said extra vacation cash not all vacation cash!! E X T R A did you catch it the second time !! And let's see in 2015 we went to lego land and sea world for one vacation, we went on a disney cruise for arw second vacation , we went to Hawaii for 5 day during spring break , and did a road trip to visit in laws !! Not sure what the wife is planning this year but it will be uber fantastic !!


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Ubermaths is best maths!


----------



## Kawaski (Apr 18, 2015)

My answer is always, "The flexibility is great!". If they continue to probe and/or ask about the pay directly, I tell them the truth. Uber is only an "I need my schedule to be extremely flexible" option.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Kristr90 said:


> I always say I like driving for uber, it's a great way to meet people. I often wonder why people ask though? I guess they are just trying to make conversation. What do they expect you to say, it sucks?


They ask because they are curious, because it's relatively new or perhaps they are considering doing it.


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

Digits said:


> .
> View attachment 26807


Yeah I can run three more trips to make it to $90. I've lost all interest in uber. I told a lady last night I hate working for uber. She said I thought it was better for drivers than cabs. It use to be but not now with three rate cuts. I said I just drove 7 miles to take you 2 and I'll lose money. I showed her the $3.30 I made on the trip. She dug in her purse and gave me a $3 tip. The truth just doubled my wage. The truth hurts but sometimes it's beneficial.


----------



## USArmy31B30 (Oct 30, 2015)

7 out of 10 does not give a sh!t if you make $5 bucks an hour or lose money driving for U/L as long as they can be hauled as cheap as possible in the best ride possible... People who tips you after you tell them your situation does care... Tell them the truth without sounding like a whiner lol


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

bobby747 said:


> when customer ask how do you like uber and it pays well right. and they are taking a $5 ride , $3.20 net to us.
> i find out it dont pay to say the pay got so bad. as none of them beleive this as drivers brag they are doing great.
> so answer job is great pay is great.
> these people really dont beleive pay is so bad. better to lie imho


I tell them i would do it for free! also i would pay uber for letting me do this..they laugh and tip you $5.00


----------



## Idunno (Nov 1, 2015)

LOL at everyone replying to Cdaley...obvious troll who frequents the Denver sub forum


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

Idunno said:


> LOL at everyone replying to Cdaley...obvious troll who frequents the Denver sub forum


It seems like the first thing out of a troll's mouth is always the tried and true "work smarter not harder". Now believe me, I know the true wisdom of those words but in the case of someone spouting crapola, it seems to be their only way of vaguely justifying it while calling us stupid all in the same breath. He doesn't say what platform. Assuming UberX Denver rates of 75 cents base, $1.00/mi and 13 cents/min, and the fact that his surge payout is just over 20% in addition to that, that's lots of driving, hard to imagine doing it in 10 hours. But, whatever, if he was legit he would have no reason to come on here just to brag and then insult everyone, and be so flaky and defensive when people ask for more info to back up his bravado.

So let's brainstorm a bit with this "guessing game" that he is obviously trying to bait us into. Hmmmm, how to "work smarter not harder" when you are going to get paid $1.00 per mile and 13 cents/min, plus a little bit of surge..... and then have to pay all costs of being on the road plus Uber fees....

Sell drugs using Uber driving as the ruse
Pimp out girls using Uber driving as the ruse
Case out houses to burglarize using Uber driving as the ruse
Find "lonely hearts" to seduce out of their life savings using Uber as the ruse
Solicit cash rides at popular ride spots using Uber as the ruse
or.... wait out and chase the occasional high surge call (oh, but all that waiting time doesn't count, right? Of course not!)

Ok, that's my short list, anyone else wanna play? You'll get a free membership in the "I'm smarter than you" club


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Cdaley said:


> And I call people that worry about everyone's else bussines a hole! I guess we all have words for people !! The funny part of it all is I enjoy what I do and would not do it if I didnt ! Now you and every other driver on her that is upset and moan and groan about uber but you also get out there and log in are not that smart! This is not full time job for me this is what we call extra vacation cash! I make enough money to support my family with out uber but with uber we can do 4 vacations a year instead of two !!


Way to deflect from your earlier lying.


----------



## Abraxas79 (Feb 7, 2016)

hanging in there said:


> It seems like the first thing out of a troll's mouth is always the tried and true "work smarter not harder". Now believe me, I know the true wisdom of those words but in the case of someone spouting crapola, it seems to be their only way of vaguely justifying it while calling us stupid all in the same breath. He doesn't say what platform. Assuming UberX Denver rates of 75 cents base, $1.00/mi and 13 cents/min, and the fact that his surge payout is just over 20% in addition to that, that's lots of driving, hard to imagine doing it in 10 hours. But, whatever, if he was legit he would have no reason to come on here just to brag and then insult everyone, and be so flaky and defensive when people ask for more info to back up his bravado.
> 
> So let's brainstorm a bit with this "guessing game" that he is obviously trying to bait us into. Hmmmm, how to "work smarter not harder" when you are going to get paid $1.00 per mile and 13 cents/min, plus a little bit of surge..... and then have to pay all costs of being on the road plus Uber fees....
> 
> ...


The Drug courier route is definitely not a bad gig. Cops pull you over, you are simply an uber driver transferring a fare. I had one Pharmacist laugh when I told him the peanuts we were being paid. He offered to double what Uber was paying for full time transport. Keep the silly app running for plausible deniability. With UBER paying us less then minimum wage, this sort of thing is to be expected. UBER on.


----------



## KevRyde (Jan 27, 2015)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> so you drove about 500 miles at a cost of about $.25 to .30 per mile. That leaves with about $150. Pretty good if you only worked 10 hours... but I'm calling BS. No way you drove that many miles in 10 hours.


How did you get that he "drove about 500 miles" from the screenshot Cdaley posted?


Bob Reynolds said:


> Well he drove 22 trips. We can start with that. He also hit some sort of guarantee. But there ain't no $25 or $35 an hour.


How did you get that Cdaley drove 22 trips? Anytime a rider is picked up or dropped off at DIA, a $2.15 airport fee is added to the $1.95 SRF, so without knowing how many of his rides were to or from DIA, there is really no way to derive the number of rides for the week based on the rider fee on the screen shot he posted.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

hanging in there said:


> It seems like the first thing out of a troll's mouth is always the tried and true "work smarter not harder". Now believe me, I know the true wisdom of those words but in the case of someone spouting crapola, it seems to be their only way of vaguely justifying it while calling us stupid all in the same breath. He doesn't say what platform. Assuming UberX Denver rates of 75 cents base, $1.00/mi and 13 cents/min, and the fact that his surge payout is just over 20% in addition to that, that's lots of driving, hard to imagine doing it in 10 hours. But, whatever, if he was legit he would have no reason to come on here just to brag and then insult everyone, and be so flaky and defensive when people ask for more info to back up his bravado.
> 
> So let's brainstorm a bit with this "guessing game" that he is obviously trying to bait us into. Hmmmm, how to "work smarter not harder" when you are going to get paid $1.00 per mile and 13 cents/min, plus a little bit of surge..... and then have to pay all costs of being on the road plus Uber fees....
> 
> ...


I want to play:

Use Uber to defray the cost of transportation in my new gig as a male prostitute. I guess I can solicit pax for business to reduce my dead miles ;-)

Check out the real estate scene around town, what's for sale, what's being torn down, remodeled, etc... (I actually do this while driving)


----------



## Holla (Feb 26, 2016)

Never slam a company where customer feedback could backfire (the rider could letuber know the type of driver they had. And what you guys talked about) .. I am honest about uber. I enjoy it. Ofcourse there are things you will not agree with (As any company).But, it's a great second source of income. Also, it's how you decide to work uber. We control our hours and have an idea of the best times to drive. You can get tips with good conversation and if they (the rider) know your story somewhat. They will give you a couple bucks and a 5star.. That's what I experienced thus far..


----------



## Jvc21 (Jul 27, 2015)

Look! Another member that hasn't read any of our topics!


----------



## Anonymous101 (Sep 9, 2019)

bobby747 said:


> when customer ask how do you like uber and it pays well right. and they are taking a $5 ride , $3.20 net to us.
> i find out it dont pay to say the pay got so bad. as none of them beleive this as drivers brag they are doing great.
> so answer job is great pay is great.
> these people really dont beleive pay is so bad. better to lie imho


They ask this because: They want to justify not giving you the tip or giving you a one star because how dare they have to pay Surge rate! wtf!


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Wow 5 years ago. Tell them the truth pay sucks. Oh the others drivers said pay was good....how could it be when your paying $9. We dont get the 9 we get $4 to $5 that's good pay I guess..I guess you should believe them. I never kiss ass for a rating. Ever.


----------



## 4848 (May 16, 2019)

When someone asks me about Uber pay I respond with "They are charging you, the customer, 150%-300% more, and occasionally giving the drivers a small fraction of that increase."


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

bobby747 said:


> when customer ask how do you like uber and it pays well right. and they are taking a $5 ride , $3.20 net to us.
> i find out it dont pay to say the pay got so bad. as none of them beleive this as drivers brag they are doing great.
> so answer job is great pay is great.
> these people really dont beleive pay is so bad. better to lie imho


It's because NOBODY in their right mind would do this job AND pay for the privilege.
Because you don't look as dumb as you are - they find it hard to believe, so you gotta be lying. Right?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

I tell em it's like getting your butt sucked
Except your lips are on the butt.....


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

If people ask me how I like driving for Uber, I typically give a generic "Great!" If they ask "Busy today?" I tell them the truth. A lot of passengers don't realize how much Uber/Lyft take from us in service fees, and I definitely take that opportunity to tell them the truth about that. They are always very shocked.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Atom guy said:


> They are always very shocked.


Do they clutch their pearls and gasp?
Do they tip you?

Do you really think they give a fat rat's ass?


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Do they clutch their pearls and gasp?
> Do they tip you?
> 
> Do you really think they give a fat rat's ass?


IDK what they really think. They ask and I answer. 99% of my passengers are regular working people who can relate to being underpaid and screwed over by an employer


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

I tell them this is a good area and that the covid pandemic was a money maker since I was pretty much the only driver out the last 2 years


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Atom guy said:


> IDK what they really think. They ask and I answer. 99% of my passengers are regular working people who can relate to being underpaid and screwed over by an employer


Yet, THEY are your employer.

And, the underpay and screw you over.
Unless they tip you. 
Do they?


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Customers want to hear that you're making a fortune driving. I think you should tell them what they want to hear. People don't want to tip a loser. Paradoxically they do want to tip someone they perceive to be a winner. It is simply a better investment.

And by the way, I have never asked an Uber driver what they make and yet they almost always tell me. Take my last driver for instance... I know where he lives. I know where his daughter lives. I know his daily driving and napping routine. I also know how much he takes home per week driving. Why do I know this stuff? Because I got in his car and said "How you doing today?"


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SpinalCabbage said:


> I know where he lives. I know where his daughter lives. I know his daily driving and napping routine. I also know how much he takes home per week driving. Why do I know this stuff? Because I got in his car and said "How you doing today?"


And you believed him?
LoL

When I was driving I had a pix of a pretty teen girl on my dashboard. It was a pix out of a new wallet ... one of those.
I never brought it up, but the pax would.

"Oh, is that your grand daughter?"
"Yes" I would say solemnly, "That is Haley. She's having a tough time right now. that pix was taken when she was healthy."
Now, THAT got it going ... "Oh my, what happened?"
"Well, she got an infection and it spread rapidly. She almost died, but didn't. When we got her back her kidneys were ruined. She used to be very active, a cheerleader, soccer, that kind of stuff. Honor roll. Wants to be a veterinarian. Now, she's doing dialysis twice a week and waiting for a donor kidney and just trying to survive."
"Oh my"
"Yea, ya know, insurance doesn't pay for everything. The day trips to San Francisco to see a specialist, the flight to Los Angeles for the donor bank. So, I drive this car and the proceeds go right into The Haley Kidney Fund. Hopefully tips cover my gas so I don't have to come out of pocket for that. But, I don't mind."
Some of the reactions were priceless. I had one old lady almost in tears. She gave me $20 and ''God Blessed" me. "Oh, you're a good grandpa."
"I put that picture up there to keep me going when I'm extra tired. It helps remind me of why I'm here."

I had ready answers for all the questions; "Can't a family member donate?" "Have you tried to donate?"

"Haley is adopted, and no 'family' matches up. I got tested. I'd give up one of mine in a heartbeat if it would help. Yup. Its really hard on her. And she's at that age where she's becoming a woman and has to deal with the whole teenage hormone thing, and this." _sigh_ "I feel sorry for her. But, she's a good kid and strong and we will get lucky and find a donor and this is going to work out ok."

I could hear the sniffles and the shuffling of paper money from the back seat. It was good for an extra $50 a shift, on average.

And, before anyone else can say it ... I KNOW I'm gonna burn in Hell. I know. But, look at it this way: I helped them feel good, right? They did their good deed for the day, and I got to feed my family.

So, again ... you believed him?


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> And you believed him?
> LoL
> 
> When I was driving I had a pix of a pretty teen girl on my dashboard. It was a pix out of a new wallet ... one of those.
> ...


Yep as he was telling the truth - as he sees it.. I know all about lying to pax. I've done it. I do it. I've advocated here that others do it as well. What he told me made him actually look like this biggest and dumbest ant I have ever met. And all of it unsolicited. Naw, he was telling the truth as he sees it.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> And you believed him?
> LoL
> 
> When I was driving I had a pix of a pretty teen girl on my dashboard. It was a pix out of a new wallet ... one of those.
> ...


Pax absolutely do not want to hear the truth. They want to hear that Uber is the greatest thing and you are having blast while you have the privilege of carting them about town. If I told them the truth I got fewer tips and more bad ratings. They absolutely do not GAF about our plight, not even current gas prices. 

I had a story, son in law with cancer, 3 grand kids, I'm lucky to be able to support them, ... but clearly I was not as good a story teller. I would get a few extra bucks here and there but I enjoyed spinning that yarn when they would ask a stupid question like why do I drive.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Tell lies always as truth to them is lies


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

I tell 'em the truth. It sux & they oughta be riding a cab.


----------

